
Ask HN: How do you advise clients when they are probably bound to fail? - sooperb
Hi, I manage digital advertising for an e-commerce startup in an emerging economy. E-commerce startups have not been profitable here, and I’m worried their efforts and cash will run out, and the startup might fail. Is there anything you suggest I do?
======
mo87
2 questions -

Why are they not able to see what you are able to see?

Why haven't you brought it up with them? What is the fear?

